# Northern Kentucky Goat Producers Exhibition and Sale- May 14



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Kentucky Goat Producers Association Goat Exhibit and Sale
Florence Tractor Supply
Saturday, May 14th 9:00-2:00

Come and meet local producers, see and but goats.

Kentucky and Cincinnati Region Producers- Join NKGP for $12 annual fee and bring your goats!

http://www.nkgp.com/page1.php


----------

